
Ask HN: What's a simple app/software that made a lot of money? - kkt262
What are some apps or software that made decent money (6-figures+), but aren&#x27;t hard to make at all?<p>Think something that a programmer could make in a weekend or two.<p>Does anything come to mind?
======
csallen
Check out my site [https://IndieHackers.com](https://IndieHackers.com) and
sort by highest revenue. The "simplest" apps on there (from a technical
perspective) making the most money are probably Semantria ($150k/mo),
ConferenceBadge.com ($45k/mo), Nomad List ($33k/mo), Storemapper ($21k/mo),
and FormCraft ($13.4k/mo).

Of course, if the app is simple to build and makes a ton of money, that
invariably means that the other components (marketing, sales, distribution,
etc) are tougher to crack.

~~~
kkt262
This is an awesome looking site, but I doubt those apps were that simple to
create. I could be wrong. I kind of meant like a "flashlight" app or something
similar like that.

~~~
csallen
Ah, yeah there's nothing like that on the site doing six figures. A lot of
these products did start off as small MVPs that could be built in a weekend or
two, however. They just got more complex over time, especially as they scaled
to handle additional customers. I suppose that's not a concern with a
flashlight app :)

Can I ask what your goal is? Are you looking to hire a developer for cheap and
then do the marketing yourself?

------
sundarurfriend
How about Whatsapp? A plain old chat application, with some bells and whistles
like attaching map locations and contacts, but more importantly removing the
usual barriers of "Invite your friend to talk to them!", ended up worth 18
billion dollars (and counting).

~~~
Lordarminius
Whatsapp was not simple.

Angry Birds?

~~~
kkt262
I'm pretty sure Angry Birds took a long time to make.

~~~
Lordarminius
Flappy bird I meant to say

------
pshamraiz
I am not sure! That the programmer could make the app with no problems. I mean
that If it could be then it should be available for every county. And also for
every currency as well. And The money can also be transfered in Bank accounts
only.

